# Elgin Twin Bar



## jrapoza

Thank you for looking.

Elgin Twin bar repainted.


----------



## HEMI426

Is there any reproduction parts on this bike?


----------



## HEMI426

I might put in a bid but I need alot more info, I see some right and I see some wrong. Thanks


----------



## rustjunkie

five hunnid


----------



## manuelvilla

700


----------



## jrapoza

HEMI426 said:


> I might put in a bid but I need alot more info, I see some right and I see some wrong. Thanks



How can I help you.  


HEMI426 said:


> .  Thanks


----------



## HEMI426

You can help me by telling me if there is any repro parts on it, do the lites work, are the tires new or OG to the bike. The pedals,, It would also help if you would tell me all you know about the bike so I can put in a fare educated bid. Thanks for your time.


----------



## jrapoza

Greetings, 

Thank you for your interest. 

I would determine from my first glance that the lights and possibly the light bracket are new.  The light bracket maybe original.  I don't know anyone making head tube shroud, so I would say that is original from I can see.  The tires are old original tires what bike they started life on I have no clue.  The pedals appear to be re-chromed.  The blocks must be new or NOS.  I don't know anything else about the bike.  If you would like me to check a particular part I would be happy to do so to help you determine the value.  Thank you, Joe


----------



## jgsb1966

$800


----------



## manuelvilla

850


----------



## toyman

$2500


----------



## THE STIG




----------



## jrapoza

We are getting close John.. ND.

I am beginning to think this hobby is dying with such low bids. 

Maybe I will make sale.


toyman said:


> $2500


----------



## jrapoza

We are getting close John.. ND.

I am beginning to think this hobby is dying.


manuelvilla said:


> 850






THE STIG said:


>



PAYPAL.  Sure..   I would take a 3rd party out of state check...


----------

